# 12v prop trigger



## Indyandy

Can anyone recommend a wireless 12v prop trigger for a pneumatic prop?


----------



## scoobycraig45

*wireless prop trigger*

you might try going to buttonbanger.com, he has a pretty cool wireless prop trigger setup for your prop....hope this helps.


----------



## BillyVanpire

for my first air prop i used an atx computer power supply i had laying around. most have 9v & 12v wires you can use. to remote control it i used a key-fob outlet controller.

http://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/indoor-power-outlet-with-remote/6000109955000


----------



## Indyandy

I don't have access to ac power, or I would. It needs to be stand alone on 12v.


----------



## BillyVanpire

Oh..battery powered and wireless. I misunderstood.


----------



## Wrexalot

Indyandy said:


> Can anyone recommend a wireless 12v prop trigger for a pneumatic prop?


I use these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wireless-Re...2-24V-8A-OY-/271897382098?hash=item3f4e58ccd2

It works great for a wide range of voltages and is CHEAP!


----------



## CelleCasey

Hi everyone...i am new to this forum. I am learning how to build the devices.
Can you please tell me for what kind of Pneumatic you are looking for? Also which type of power supply you will use? Are you looking for half valve controlled pneumatic?


----------

